# How Bad Is Soda?!



## GetSwullll (Aug 1, 2007)

How bad is soda for you, I've read about several things here and there. Some weight lifters drinking it directly after work outs and that's it.  And others say stay completely away from it?!


----------



## rmtt (Aug 1, 2007)

I honestly feel that's it's a waste of calories. I know some can drink it and get away with it, but I feel it's not worth it.

When I do drink a soda, it's pretty much a Sprite Zero. But that is maybe 1-2 times a week.

Now I really like Crystal Lite. I take one packet, and make a whole gallon though which is twice the recommended water.


----------



## GetSwullll (Aug 1, 2007)

rmtt said:
			
		

> I honestly feel that's it's a waste of calories. I know some can drink it and get away with it, but I feel it's not worth it.
> 
> When I do drink a soda, it's pretty much a Sprite Zero. But that is maybe 1-2 times a week.
> 
> Now I really like Crystal Lite. I take one packet, and make a whole gallon though which is twice the recommended water.




I see..i've just read so much i wanted some more opinions. Like what it actually does to you and if it helps or doesn't...thanks for the opinion though.


----------



## rmtt (Aug 1, 2007)

Well aside from the fact of being loaded with sugar, and all that goes along with that..I have read recently that any soda (diet or not) actually lead to an increase in the amount of calories consumed throughout the day. 

Supposedly stimulates the appetite.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 4, 2007)

In reply to what it does for you SFA.................(Sweet Fuck All)! drink water instead. This will do more for you than you realize. Keeping well hydrated before, during and after training will help your body recover and keep the muscles full. Water is what drives muscular contractions so the more the better.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 19, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> How bad is soda for you, I've read about several things here and there. Some weight lifters drinking it directly after work outs and that's it.  And others say stay completely away from it?!




useless calories,,,no nutritional benefits,,,purely SUGAR...AVOID SODAS!


----------

